# Horse show scooters / golf carts



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

hm, i'd check the classifieds, bargain post, or auto trader in your area. Maybe even Craigslist? A lot of horse shows where you need a golf cart offer them for rent (but limited basis). that might be the easiest way to go!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't wanna rent! ****... I hauled my Rhino last time but it takes up my whole trailer... and the ones to rent are like 65 per day... I saw a used scooter at Lexington for $500 and thought it was really high in price but apparently I was wrong....and golf carts are like 1500 used.....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Classifieds is really your only option. I you are expecting to spend less than $500 you'll have to start looking in junk years for something that can be fixed. There are reasons why most riders don't own one :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Classifieds is really your only option. I you are expecting to spend less than $500 you'll have to start looking in junk years for something that can be fixed. There are reasons why most riders don't own one :lol:



...Why can't someone just GIVE ME ONE! LOL.... I think you are right. I'm going to look for ... *snif*** gulp... old used junk! ****...


----------

